# New puppy won't drink



## eqstrnathlete (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a new puppy that won't drink any water. I have had him 2.5 days now and nothing. He does get some water from his food bec he won't eat solid kibble. He isn't dehydrated bec his skin doesn't tent. He acts normal and urinates fine. Any suggestions?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Sometimes you have to be sneaky! If its hot where you are try giving him Ice cubes - leave them out the freezer for 5 mins before you give them to him, some pups love them. Otherwise try adding low sodium chicken broth to the water to get him interested 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

P.s. he is super cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Also try a different container for the water, or try bottled water. He might be scared of the bowl or the water might just taste/smell different from what he is used to. Keep adding water to his kibble, it is much better for his digestion and you will know he is getting some moisture four times a day.


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

He is super cute!!!


----------



## dannbarbery (Feb 4, 2014)

While your puppy won't drink, don't forget to replace his bowl with clean, cool water regularly. Puppies are picky when it comes to water. Take a walk with him and when he looks tired, try to let him drink water.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

I have had some experience with this. What might work is to wet your fingers with the water from the bowl and let him lick your fingers. Keep doing that and after each success, bring the bowl a little closer. The end state is to have your fingers in the water and kind of splashing the water about and get him to drink. If that fails, use a syringe, no needle obviously


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Omg he's so adorable


----------

